# how Ice pumps his mud



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is one way I pump my mud with out a mud pump and how you run hot mud into box tools.
you need a nest ...I have all kinds and you will need a sink...I have 3
and a tip for your tube


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

That's cool dude, thanks for the pics!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sink
:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

how easy is it...


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh now I have to try it or suffer the shame of never knowing if I was outdone by such a young fella lol...

I don't have room for the excellent mobile sink setup on my little projects but I do carry a 3 way brass hose fitting, a length of hose and an adjustable spray nozzle.

Keep up the creativity!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

also a tip change and ez change tips for your tube...here is only some of them....yes I am showing my tube off now


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh now I have to try it or suffer the shame of never knowing if I was outdone by such a young fella lol...
> 
> I don't have room for the excellent mobile sink setup on my little projects but I do carry a 3 way brass hose fitting, a length of hose and an adjustable spray nozzle.
> 
> Keep up the creativity!


I use shark bites or I tap in anywhere I can ...also my drain can dump in to a bucket or I sometime drain it outside with a 10 to 30 foot pvc


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh now I have to try it or suffer the shame of never knowing if I was outdone by such a young fella lol...
> 
> I don't have room for the excellent mobile sink setup on my little projects but I do carry a 3 way brass hose fitting, a length of hose and an adjustable spray nozzle.
> 
> Keep up the creativity!


a have a little sink that I just put on a bucket and set it up in a bathtub ...works fine


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah I'd need something smaller than the standard plastic utility sink (which I do have hooked up in my garage).

I actually looked at those metal ebay parts washers that are pretty small. They come with a little flexible 'faucet' or spout. Pretty cheap too just haven't had time to snag one to try out. Might need some modding to up the pressure for cleaning mud (or hooking up a small piece of hose and spray nozzle if the parts washer uses a standard hose fitting).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-Gallon-..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item485eed39fe&vxp=mtr

How small is your sink that sits on the bucket?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

So how do you fill your bazooka??


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cant show that...2buck gets to see it first...and that would be my 3rd way on pumping mud


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Masterpiece said:


> Yeah I'd need something smaller than the standard plastic utility sink (which I do have hooked up in my garage).
> 
> I actually looked at those metal ebay parts washers that are pretty small. They come with a little flexible 'faucet' or spout. Pretty cheap too just haven't had time to snag one to try out. Might need some modding to up the pressure for cleaning mud (or hooking up a small piece of hose and spray nozzle if the parts washer uses a standard hose fitting).
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-Gallon-..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item485eed39fe&vxp=mtr
> ...


this one sits on a bucket or on my return pump tank

all three sinks or in this post...my first sink I ever made is in a pic in the first post


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool, that's about the size I'm thinking but minus the large barrel underneath. No room to tote anything that large at the moment.

Thanks again for the setup pics, necessity is indeed the mother of invention...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the small black sink is from a farm store and it rubber ...It dont not come with a drain in it ....I put one it it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is my 2nd way...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4UB8j__BA


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Awesome pics Ice. Thanks for sharing your ideas. You have a really impressive talent for thinking outside the box.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the sink drain ....if I am running with durabond or cleaning box tools up at the end of the job the water will go in the bucket


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my box tip....made this tool before the shark tip was made


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

more photos


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Love your enthusiasm for gear ice, Well done, very creative and thanks for sharing.

I use be the biggest tool junkie out, Now its, Man, do I really need all that, I cant be bothered cleaning and maintaining that lot, How can I simplify things down here, Looks like your the opposite And that's how discoverys are made, Good for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Whatever happened to actual pumps?
I don't understand how this is any faster or easier? :blink: Or am I missing something?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Whatever happened to actual pumps?
> I don't understand how this is any faster or easier? :blink: Or am I missing something?


its over our head little b


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> its over our head little b


Aren't you just using a compound tube to fill your boxes?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Aren't you just using a compound tube to fill your boxes?


that's just one way ...read the first post
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4UB8j__BA


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> that's just one way ...read the first post
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx4UB8j__BA


ya! Whatever that thing is, is cool!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Ice it looks to me like your just a hose away from continuous box filling with that Graco.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Ice it looks to me like your just a hose away from continuous box filling with that Graco.


I thought about that but I don't know if I would like to move around the hose


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I hear what your saying Ice. Would restrict a lot of freedom of movement. I think it might be nice to be able to drag a fill hose room to room for filling boxes instead of running back to bucket and pump for every refill. For first box coat anyway


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

looks cool ice, but think I still would prefer a pump, at all time I have one hand on the handle, so think it would be faster with the pump, and less to clean at the end of the day, the pump goes to a bucket of water, and its ready the day after.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> looks cool ice, but think I still would prefer a pump, at all time I have one hand on the handle, so think it would be faster with the pump, and less to clean at the end of the day, the pump goes to a bucket of water, and its ready the day after.


I jut put water on top at the end of the day.no clean up. very easy to leave mud in it and take job to job. it fills a 10'' fat boy in about 5 sec...my 3rd pump is very cool but still working on it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> I hear what your saying Ice. Would restrict a lot of freedom of movement. I think it might be nice to be able to drag a fill hose room to room for filling boxes instead of running back to bucket and pump for every refill. For first box coat anyway


the best thing about it is when your on your stilts ,its so easy to fill your tools


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> looks cool ice, but think I still would prefer a pump, at all time I have one hand on the handle, so think it would be faster with the pump, and less to clean at the end of the day, the pump goes to a bucket of water, and its ready the day after.


this is why I like this way...its clean and I never need to clean all the mud out. I mix 5 buckets up and when it gets low I just put the red seal in the next bucket and put a led over the low one and after they are all low I start over ...no hard mud on the edge ...well there is a little cleaning but never need to clean it all out!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Ice does the pump suck out of the bucket or do you pour into a hopper


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Ice does the pump suck out of the bucket or do you pour into a hopper


you lost me...what pump are you wanting to know about?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> ya! Whatever that thing is, is cool!


 I also run a wireless switch that turns it pump on and off....I hook it to my belt loop:thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> you lost me...what pump are you wanting to know about?


You said you mix 5 buckets at a time. Do you then pour one by one into a hopper on the pump or does the pump suck from the bucket like some paint sprayers. 
Or was the method you were referring to using the red disc only for compound tubes


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> You said you mix 5 buckets at a time. Do you then pour one by one into a hopper on the pump or does the pump suck from the bucket like some paint sprayers.
> Or was the method you were referring to using the red disc only for compound tubes


well cp pump I do 5 at a time with out cleaning ...as the job gets to the 3rd coat I mix less
little auto pump I still mix up 2 ...but I have to dump one at a time into the hopper...
big auto pump is 3 boxes at a time ...they all go in the hopper in one shot


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so how fast is it to fill your box with a tube...this clip is two years old. I did not even have my d handle or push handle on my tube. This I a 7'' box and dont use it anymore. I have a 8'' fatboy now 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iQEPeSmZQg


----------

